# Can anyone give me example of semi aquatic plants?



## Joswan (Dec 12, 2010)

I have recently found a container in the shape of dead wood that I can put aquatic plants from its hole on top.
The whole look will similar to natural tree and I think it would be awesome with waterfall on the side.
I can make the waterfal effect from my filter but the problem if I want to put the plants hanging low in between dry air and water, what is the best semi aquatic plants to fit there?
I want to make the roots buried inside a water but few leafs could protruding below the water surface.

I have pink baby tears which looks perfect for that job but could it live semi aquatic?

Thank you so much! I decide tomorrow asap.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Some good plants for submersed roots and emersed tops would be Spathiphyllum sp., many of the ferns that PetsMart calls aquatic (but are not), Pickerelweed, Saggitaria sp., Moneywort (_Bacopa monnieri_) and most any plant at a garden center sold for ponds.

The Spathiphyllum (closet-plant, peace lily) would be a good one for indoors because it doesn't require alot of light to survive.


----------



## Joswan (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks, moneywort is a good choice! I need more sample though

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Joswan (Dec 12, 2010)

*Does a planted aquarium doesn't need filter at all?*

Hey I just healed my tradedy tank, atank which had been through parasite problem, famine, phosphate toxic, temperature and lighting problem. Thank God my tank is in process of healing right now, all my fishes swims happily, my plant stop yellowing and grow a stem, I kind of relieve with the result.
I dont use aquarium filter for a while, I heard that plant do a better job filtering my aquarium.
Question is: How long that process could extend? Does a planted aquarium is self-circulating and doesn't need filter at all?

I got mixed answers from yahoo, some of them suggest a filter, some aren't.
It's really confusing 

and also, I turn on my lighting every night and turn it down in the morning, yes I switch the cycle but do plants adjusting themselves or do they can't be time-fool?

Thanks, I really appreciate it.


----------

